# Stolen Maltese...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just watching the news....a 13 year old 2 lb maltese was stolen out of a Cherry Hill home along with jewelry and other stuff.

Cherry Hill is about 40 minutes west of here....I used to work in that town years ago.

They are heart broken! They think the robbers thought it was a puppy because she was so little.

Poor little Jesse...I hope she gets returned to her family. :huh:

Can you imagine if one of our malts was stolen???? OMG, and only 2 pounds....

now I'm getting mad!!! :angry:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no! Praying for her safe return. Oh and no, I cannot imagine someone stealing Bella. DH and I would hunt someone down to the ends of the earth over that for sure.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh no, that is awful. I hope they hunt them down.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Gosh that would kill me!!! Hope they can find that baby, safe and sound!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh no!! Poor fluff  Can't imagine how horrible her owners must feel.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's sickening to think of, the poor thing must be frightened and the owners out of their minds. I hope they find her.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a heartbreaker. I feel so bad for this family.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so angry, that I had to delete what I wanted to post, for fear of being banned.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The robbery is stressing enough -- but to have your baby stolen too -- that's heartbreaking.

Sending lots of prayers that the fluff is returned unharmed.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

That is just so heartbreaking! That poor baby! Praying she is found safe!


----------



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

Its horrible and dangerous. They could be thinking of selling the dog or use it as dog fighting bait. I hope they catch these thieves and quick. I would be out of my mind with worry. Who cares about jewelry when your dog is stolen, the family must be devastated. Flyers w/pics and the dogs name should be put up everywhere with a reward attached, hopefully someone may spot the dog.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I would die if my fluffs were taken... screw the jewellery! I'd tell them to keep it, just give me back my fluff...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is the facebook link. Everyone share and help this baby find her way home.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...888.1073741827.165544503515421&type=1&theater


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness thats horrible. I would literally worry myself to death if someone stole Pipper. This poor little dog must be so scared and wonder where her family is and to be 13 years old too. I sure hope they find her safe and sound.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

OH no, that is horrible. 
Hoping and praying they find her soon and safe!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Prayers going out to her and her owners!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder whether or not she was micro chipped or not?? That is absolutely the most heart wrenching thing that could happed to any little Pet. I sure hope that she will be found safe and sound and those who took her will be punished very harshly!!!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's terrible absolutely just terrible I would hunt someone down!

There's been a lot of publicity on tv here the past couple of days regarding dog napping, some poor lady had her dog stolen while out walking and she has remortgaged her home and put up a £10,000 reward. I totally understand why she has done that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This sort of think strikes fear in all of our hearts! Oh please God, do something!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Our Pomeranian was stolen from our family home. We never found him and I can tell you it's a very painful way to lose a dog. I can only hope that at least he was sold to a good and loving home and spent the rest of his life with even more love than he knew with us. 

I hope this malt is found soon and returned to his family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Here is the facebook link. Everyone share and help this baby find her way home.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...888.1073741827.165544503515421&type=1&theater


Mags, thank you for finding this and posting it. I just shared it on my FB page. 13 years old....the owner said she just hopes the robbers realize this and are gentle with her as she is getting weak. They've owned her since she was a baby.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Just awful.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is so sad!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

How heartbreaking. I hope they get her back safe and sound. I feel for the fluff, I hope whoever has her is being good to her. Jail would be too good.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Such sad news! I hope that she is found


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Things in the home can be replaced. But, it's like they stold their child. I stay so afraid that someone would steal my babies. I would give them everything in my house, but please, not my fur babies.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is horrible! My heart breaks for that baby and the family. I sure hope she's found and the robber(s) are punished. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that poor baby, she's scared, old and sooooooo tiny, I worry she stops eating, how can anyone do that:angry:, you can always replace material things, but a little life is just to precious, I WILL BE PRAYING FOR THEM, ESPECIALLY THAT POOR SCARED BABY


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope this can be circulated around the net....... just like an amber alert! This baby needs to be found!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh. They must be beside themselves. What a horrible things to happen. Praying their baby is found. rayer:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

A real nightmare for the poor family and also the tiny maltese.

Praying that the baby will be found soon! So sad...


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## ronnie (Oct 29, 2013)

*stolen*



Sylie said:


> I am so angry, that I had to delete what I wanted to post, for fear of being banned.


 I do hope they find her. i would be so crushed and so would her Dad if someone took Pippa. 
anyhow i giggled when i read the above quote. :supacool:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We set our alarm when we leave home to run uptown,even for an hour... just to protect the fluffs...
We have two sheriff's deputies that live with in 1.5 miles so we get quick response..plus doctors,lawyers and business people live in this area,so they're quick to respond due to that...


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*Wow, that is so sad.*

A thirteen year old dog, to boot. How horrible. Hopefully there will be a happy resolution.

Linda


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What a living nightmare...I hope this poor little baby is found safe and sound.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in hoping she was found, my heart breaks for her and her family


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

This is horrible. It's been on my mind all day. The dog and his family both must be frantic.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So horrible, this is one of my worst fears  I always think at least Lisa wouldn't be taken to be sold only having one eye, but Ozzie is purebred, and then I think of other horrible things that could happen to her based on what I've read :-( I want to get a home alarm system just for them, since we both work full time. At least when I have kids my mother will be here everyday, but I still worry even if we just go out to dinner.. :-/ 

I hope this poor baby is returned :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

They should also contact all the vets in and around the area just in case she is brought in.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still want to throw up reading this. Praying....


----------

